# Watanabe 240 gyuto - Kasumi vs Kurouchi



## daddy yo yo (Apr 26, 2018)

I feel the urge to add a 240 gyuto to my Watanabe family:






The question is, Kasumi or Kurouchi? Where are the differences?

KU is the starting point for Kasumi, so KU will be thicker. Beside that, any other differences? How about grind and food release?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice collection of Watanabe's


----------



## sac36555 (May 3, 2018)

Damn those are some sexy knives!!! Im in the same boat as you, looking for a medium-heavyweight 240 and cant decide on KU or Kasumi..... Watanabes prices seem very reasonable, hows the workmanship on your current blades? What steel do you like from him the best?


----------



## 42537703 (May 3, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> Damn those are some sexy knives!!! Im in the same boat as you, looking for a medium-heavyweight 240 and cant decide on KU or Kasumi..... Watanabes prices seem very reasonable, hows the workmanship on your current blades? What steel do you like from him the best?


I think he mainly use blue 2 steel.


----------



## Nemo (May 3, 2018)

42537703 said:


> I think he mainly use blue 2 steel.


He does many knives in shiroko #2


----------



## apicius9 (May 3, 2018)

A 240 Watanabe has long been on my list. While I have not really kept up with all the new makers and types out there, I have never seen a knife by Watanabe that I did not like. I have the 240 in kasumi and its a beast, but you dont buy Watanabe knives for their delicate structure and laser abilities. Given that and the fact that I have a couple of other kasumi 240s, my choice would be the KU. And if you order from him, get it over with and add the honesuki to your order...

Stefan


----------



## Iceman91 (May 4, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> Damn those are some sexy knives!!! Im in the same boat as you, looking for a medium-heavyweight 240 and cant decide on KU or Kasumi..... Watanabes prices seem very reasonable, hows the workmanship on your current blades? What steel do you like from him the best?



I have a few watanabes myself. The level of workmanship on mine are very good. The finish is beautiful, fit and finish on the handle is nice too. I really really enjoy his grind. As everyone knows, they are on the thicker side, but the taper and grind is so nice and thin they cut great. Its more asymmetrical than some of my other Japanese brands, which I enjoy.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 4, 2018)

Iceman91 said:


> I have a few watanabes myself. The level of workmanship on mine are very good. The finish is beautiful, fit and finish on the handle is nice too. I really really enjoy his grind. As everyone knows, they are on the thicker side, but the taper and grind is so nice and thin they cut great. Its more asymmetrical than some of my other Japanese brands, which I enjoy.



I like thicker asymmetrical grinds too. Have a KU Tanaka 240mm similar grind workhorse blade, think the Watanabe is a little thinner at the edge.

I've been wanting a Watanabe forever just sprung for a KU 210mm cuz of this thread.


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 4, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I've been wanting a Watanabe forever just sprung for a KU 210mm cuz of this thread.


and you will not regret it!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 5, 2018)

Yeh been drooling over the grind pics on The Carbon Knife Co. Stefan really likes his Watanabe. I will put a custom handle on it African Blackwood.


----------



## labor of love (May 5, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Yeh been drooling over the grind pics on The Carbon Knife Co. Stefan really likes his Watanabe. I will put a custom handle on it African Blackwood.



I used to have the same knife. Its alot of knife for a 210mm.


----------



## valgard (May 5, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Yeh been drooling over the grind pics on The Carbon Knife Co. Stefan really likes his Watanabe. I will put a custom handle on it African Blackwood.



Craig at CarbonKnifeCo might be able to make and put a custom handle for you as long as its nothing too fancy.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 5, 2018)

Knife is on it's way, I can make my own handle have wood Stefan left me when he moved.


----------



## valgard (May 6, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Knife is on it's way, I can make my own handle have wood Stefan left me when he moved.



gotcha.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 8, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Yeh been drooling over the grind pics on The Carbon Knife Co. Stefan really likes his Watanabe. I will put a custom handle on it African Blackwood.



African Wengé wood? I have an Opinel No.8 limited edition Black with Wenge handle that is awesome I love it!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 8, 2018)

Have made other handles with African Blackwood. Stefan liked it because it is durable in a busy kitchen, looks good to.

My 210mm Watanabe came in today. What a nice blade, could see right off it was larger heel to tip it is 222mm perfect for home use. It has an awesome grind on it. He took the time to put a sharp polished edge. 

The D ho wood handle is not bad, I hope it comes off in one piece deff. worth saving.


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 29, 2018)

So... As nobody could answer my question I went for BOTH :viking:






The pic above is from the internet, mine will have some minor modifications. More will follow...


----------



## ThinMan (May 29, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> So... As nobody could answer my question I went for BOTH :viking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! :knife:

Please report back with your findings.


----------



## Matus (May 29, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> So... As nobody could answer my question I went for BOTH :viking:



That is how real man solve problems [emoji106][emoji39]


----------



## Grunt173 (May 29, 2018)

That's the way I solve problems like that too.Buy both.Been there,done that.


----------



## Viggetorr (May 29, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> So... As nobody could answer my question I went for BOTH



Keep us posted! :hungry:


----------



## panda (May 29, 2018)

That KU looks dope


----------



## K813zra (May 29, 2018)

It sure does!


----------



## Lpn562 (May 29, 2018)

I picked up a Ku from carbon knife Co a few weeks ago. Solid knife. Gets and stays sharp. I believe the Ku is slightly heavier. Nice grind with fairly thin edge. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 29, 2018)

Daddy yo is a true Watanabe fan Really like my first the 210 KU nice grind, cuts well.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 8, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> So... As nobody could answer my question I went for BOTH :viking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, have you got these and had a chance to use them yet?


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 10, 2018)

K813zra said:


> So, have you got these and had a chance to use them yet?



They haven't even been shipped... I asked for a minor modification and therefore it takes a bit longer than usual... I'll post pics when they arrived!


----------



## K813zra (Jun 10, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> They haven't even been shipped... I asked for a minor modification and therefore it takes a bit longer than usual... I'll post pics when they arrived!



Oh, okay. Thank you!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 2, 2018)

Here they are:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## hennyville (Jul 2, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


>


Wow, very nice that KU big boy. Do you have a choilshot please ? Thanks


----------



## bkultra (Jul 2, 2018)

hennyville said:


> Wow, very nice that KU big boy. Do you have a choilshot please ? Thanks



Welcome to the forums


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 3, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## valgard (Jul 3, 2018)

that KU is the sexiest Watanabe profile ever.


----------



## hennyville (Jul 3, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Welcome to the forums


thanks


----------

